
Intrinsyc Joins Linux Foundation - kingsidharth
http://www.linuxfoundation.org/news-media/announcements/2011/02/intrinsyc-joins-linux-foundation
======
Corvus
I know Intrinsyc staff; they are long-time Symbian developers. What I find
most interesting in the press release is not their decision to support Android
and Meego, but the absence of any mention of Windows Phone development.

